# E Mattia scrisse



## Tebina (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri sera poche parole.
Avevo male ai reni. Ai muscoli. Nessuna voglia di parlare con Mattia.
Sono andata a letto alle 11. Insonnia. Mille risvegli. Ansie. Sudori.
Ho fatto fatica a non uscire di casa e andare a comprare il tabacco.
Avevo voglia di fumare a mille ma.
Solo sigaretta elettronica e praticamente l'ho risucchiata.

Anche lui poco comunicativo. Non gli ho chiesto se era ancora arrabbiato, da come  arrivato a casa la risposta era si.
Ma non mi importava. 

ha dormito con me stanotte, ha messo un cuscino come divisorio in mezzo al letto, lo fa sempre quando è arrabbiato con me, ma non per paura che IO mi avvicini,ma perchè è lui che si avvicina sempre e allora si auto imprigiona con il cuscino.
Dispetti. Che sono più a se stesso che a me.
Comunque.

Non l'ho sentito uscire, quindi ancora nessun abbraccio.
Ci hanno pensato i gatti che mi hanno avvolta e portato sul letto un bulbo di amaryllis mezzo morto.
da dove l'abbiano preso non lo so, so solo che si divertvano un sacco a giocarci.

In cucina ho trovato un foglio A12mila sul tavolo tutto scritto.
Cazzo, mi sono detta. 
Quando Mattia scrive è pesante.
Ho fatto il caffè. Preso la sigaretta elettronica e letto, già con l'ansia.

_bla bla bla bla bla
bla bla bla bla bla...
e poi
Ti amo cerca di stare bene. So che è tutto difficile e in salita, ma se siamo assieme ce la faremo anche questa volta, come tante altre volte.
Ti amo ti amo ti amo.

Mattia.

_


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

tenero.
ora bisogna vedere se ti supporta anche nella realtà e non solo a parole.
però è dolce, cacchio.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7079 ha detto:
			
		

> tenero.
> ora bisogna vedere se ti supporta anche nella realtà e non solo a parole.
> però è dolce, cacchio.



si. E' dolce.
Diciamo che poi nella realtà non è proprio così, ma nulla a che vedere prima del tradimento.
Prima parlava ma non faceva un cazzo se non rompere i coglioni, ora invece parla ma fa anche.
E' stato un grosso traguardo.
Il tradimento è stato per noi, quella luce che ci ha permesso di andare avanti in maniera migliore. E non tornerei indietro alla coppia di prima.
Mi piace più questa, mi piace più lui.
Il tradimento l'ha fatto crescere.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Vallo a dire ai traditi del forum.:unhappy:
Pare che se stanno tutti per butta nel fosso, diosanto.
Per voi è stata una lezione, un punto dal quale ricominciare, una cosa che vi ha mostrato i vostri limiti ma che vi ha resi più forti, vi ha uniti, vi ha fatti crescere e migliorare.
Di là pare che se uno diventa cornuto deve per forza deprimersi, farsi calare l'autostima ai minimi livelli, perdere ogni certezza su se stesso e sugli altri, andare in terapia per anni, piangersi addosso, disperarsi, diventare un talebano violento e  voler prendere a botte tutto e tutti, uccidere la moglie/il consorte e poi infine suicidarsi.
ma che cazzo
una reazione più normale no?
ma perchè uno deve essere così fragile ed insicuro da pensare che il problema siamo stati noi e non l'altro, se succede?
ok che forse è così tragica o la fanno così tragica perchè ci sono di mezzo matrimoni e figli
ma spesso non riflettono che non per tutti è così
ci sono anche situazioni più libere e leggere
esatto, meno impegnative e pesanti
e c'è anche chi direbbe
"ok sei stato un gran figlio di puttana
ora puoi anche andare a farti fottere, ciao ciao baby"
senza dover per forza andare in depressione
il dolore si rispetta ci mancherebbe
ma a volte certe esternazioni mi paiono davvero esagerate.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Da qualche giorno anche Lei è incazzata come una biscia ... non mi rivolge la parola ... dorme sul divano ...
Stamattina a colazione anch'io ho trovato un suo biglietto ... un post-it ... l'ho letto ... "ho fatto disabilitare il tuo bancomat, se ne vuoi uno nuovo va in banca, così magari impari ad arrangiarti" ...   



Non sto scherzando.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7082 ha detto:
			
		

> Da qualche giorno anche Lei è incazzata come una biscia ... non mi rivolge la parola ... dorme sul divano ...
> Stamattina a colazione anch'io ho trovato un suo biglietto ... un post-it ... l'ho letto ... "ho fatto disabilitare il tuo bancomat, se ne vuoi uno nuovo va in banca, così magari impari ad arrangiarti" ...
> 
> 
> ...



porca merda.
ma che è successo?


----------



## kikko64 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7083 ha detto:
			
		

> porca merda.
> ma che è successo?


Credo che abbia letto qualcosa che ho scritto ... qui ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7082 ha detto:
			
		

> Da qualche giorno anche Lei è incazzata come una biscia ... non mi rivolge la parola ... dorme sul divano ...
> Stamattina a colazione anch'io ho trovato un suo biglietto ... un post-it ... l'ho letto ... "ho fatto disabilitare il tuo bancomat, se ne vuoi uno nuovo va in banca, così magari impari ad arrangiarti" ...
> 
> 
> ...


Stavo per commentare il blog quando ho visto... ma l'hai fatta grossa?


----------



## kikko64 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7085 ha detto:
			
		

> Stavo per commentare il blog quando ho visto... ma l'hai fatta grossa?


Quello che ho scritto nel forum lo avete letto ... e non ritratterei nulla ... Lei sa che è la verità ma è una "verità" che ha sempre rifiutato di accettare ... credo che vederla scritta nero su bianco e soprattutto leggere i Vostri commenti l'abbia fatta diventare furiosa.
Ho il vago sentore che abbia l'intenzione di buttarmi fuori di casa ... 

P.S. Credo che Lei sia un utente registrato che però non ha mai scritto nulla e non legge il blog.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7086 ha detto:
			
		

> Quello che ho scritto nel forum lo avete letto ... e non ritratterei nulla ... Lei sa che è la verità ma è una "verità" che ha sempre rifiutato di accettare ... credo che vederla scritta nero su bianco e soprattutto leggere i Vostri commenti l'abbia fatta diventare furiosa.
> Ho il vago *sentore che abbia l'intenzione di buttarmi fuori di casa ...
> *
> P.S. Credo che Lei sia un utente registrato che però non ha mai scritto nulla e non legge il blog.


Scusa Kikko ma lei ti ha tradito e ora visto che hai scritto la verità in un forum ti butta fuori casa?


----------



## Guest (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7081 ha detto:
			
		

> Vallo a dire ai traditi del forum.:unhappy:
> [...]


Non capisco la tua estremizzazione.
"Di là sul forum" mi pare che la maggior parte dei traditi stia reagendo per non abbandonarsi in eterno al dolore, ciascuno con i propri tempi e a modo suo, non credo che si possa parlare di "una reazione più normale" di altre o che si stiano "tutti per butta nel fosso". Per alcuni è necessario affrontare anche profondi momenti di disperazione e magari chiedere un aiuto terapeutico, perché no?
I casi limite sono davvero pochi qui (e non ci sono solamente tra i "cornuti"), da quando mi sono registrata ho letto soprattutto storie di persone che hanno usato questo posto per sfogarsi e mettere nero su bianco pensieri spesso dolorosi o rabbiosi (me compresa), ma che progressivamente hanno mostrato segnali di ripresa, fino a prendere una decisione: perdonare e ricominciare con la stessa persona, lasciarla, prendersi una lunga pausa, dipende.

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata agli altri thread o ti sei limitata agli scontri con qualche utente che non rappresenta la totalità degli iscritti?


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri;bt7088 ha detto:
			
		

> Non capisco la tua estremizzazione.
> "Di là sul forum" mi pare che la maggior parte dei traditi stia reagendo per non abbandonarsi in eterno al dolore, ciascuno con i propri tempi e a modo suo, non credo che si possa parlare di "una reazione più normale" di altre o che si stiano "tutti per butta nel fosso". Per alcuni è necessario affrontare anche profondi momenti di disperazione e magari chiedere un aiuto terapeutico, perché no?
> I casi limite sono davvero pochi qui (e non ci sono solamente tra i "cornuti"), da quando mi sono registrata ho letto soprattutto storie di persone che hanno usato questo posto per sfogarsi e mettere nero su bianco pensieri spesso dolorosi o rabbiosi (me compresa), ma che progressivamente hanno mostrato segnali di ripresa, fino a prendere una decisione: perdonare e ricominciare con la stessa persona, lasciarla, prendersi una lunga pausa, dipende.
> 
> Hai provato a dare un'occhiata agli altri thread o ti sei limitata agli scontri con qualche utente che non rappresenta la totalità degli iscritti?


Mi spiace Mille ma il forum lo leggo da un po' e per la maggiore mi sembra così.
Ci sono casi proprio estremi, che dopo anni sembra che hanno ancora una rabbia cieca e assurda e diventano pure violenti verbalmente; altri che sembrano aver perso ogni speranza di vivere, altri avvolti solo nel pianto e nella disperazione.
Non saranno tutti così, è vero, son anche persone che ridono e scherzano e parlano nel forum molto tranquillamente; però tutti i traditi quando si parla di reazione al tradimento dicono che è normale reagire in un certo modo, quando io invece lo trovo un po' esagerato.
Soprattutto, non accettano che uno possa reagire in modo diverso, più tranquillo, meno doloroso, meno disperato, meno incazzoso.
Perchè tutti dobbiamo reagire alla stessa maniera?
Ognuno a modo suo no?
Perchè deve essere per forza un dramma?


----------



## kikko64 (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla;bt7087 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa Kikko ma lei ti ha tradito e ora visto che hai scritto la verità in un forum ti butta fuori casa?


Mettiamola in questo modo : interpretando alcune affermazione fatte la settimana scorsa, forse è intenzionata a chiede la separazione ... siamo in separazione di beni ... e la casa è sua (pensa che anche il mutuo è intestato solo a Lei e malgrado lo abbia sempre pagato io, sulla carta risulta che lo ha pagato Lei con una parte dei ricavi della sua attività commerciale ... parte che invece Lei versa a suo padre pensionato ... è una storia lunga ... ).
Inoltre deve aver parlato con un avvocato che le ha spiegato che in caso di separazione (eventualmente anche con addebito), anche in caso di affidamento condiviso, la casa di famiglia sarebbe assegnata al genitore che convive con i figli ... e non credo che mie figlie, malgrado tutto, sceglierebbero di rimanere con me.

Scusa Tebe, sto "inquinando" il Tuo blog con le mia beghe famigliari. Perdonami


----------



## Guest (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7089 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace Mille [...]


Che dire, ho provato moltissimo dolore, non è finita e dovrò versare ancora parecchie lacrime. Per me è stato un dramma, e in parte lo è ancora, perché il dopo si sta rivelando una sfida continua e sono passata dal pensiero di una maternità che per fortuna non è arrivata ad una situazione dall'esito incerto. Un  lutto e tanti dubbi sono motivi abbastanza validi per prenderla male, mi sembra.

Se per te ed altri la normalità è reagire diversamente, non mi turba, meglio per voi. Davvero.

Forse stiamo solo dicendo la stessa cosa da punti di vista differenti, il fulcro della mia risposta precedente era "ciascuno a suo modo", compreso il tuo.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri;bt7091 ha detto:
			
		

> Che dire, ho provato moltissimo dolore, non è finita e dovrò versare ancora parecchie lacrime. Per me è stato un dramma, e in parte lo è ancora, perché il dopo si sta rivelando una sfida continua e sono passata dal pensiero di una maternità che per fortuna non è arrivata ad una situazione dall'esito incerto. Un  lutto e tanti dubbi sono motivi abbastanza validi per prenderla male, mi sembra.
> 
> Se per te ed altri la normalità è reagire diversamente, non mi turba, meglio per voi. Davvero.
> 
> Forse stiamo solo dicendo la stessa cosa da punti di vista differenti, il fulcro della mia risposta precedente era "ciascuno a suo modo", compreso il tuo.


Mille ho letto della tua storia, e capisco che il tuo sia un caso limite.
Anzi chi dei due deve avere più forza sei proprio tu, come se la delusione già non bastasse e non fossi tu la parte lesa. Però sappi che ti stai rivelando una gran donna così, nonostante le ferite e i dubbi hai saputo lasciar da parte l'orgoglio (che diciamocelo, quante volte ci ammazza?) per aiutare una persona che davvero ne ha bisogno in questo momento. Non tutti sono così.
Spero che vada man mano meglio la situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7090 ha detto:
			
		

> Mettiamola in questo modo : interpretando alcune affermazione fatte la settimana scorsa, forse è intenzionata a chiede la separazione ... siamo in separazione di beni ... e la casa è sua (pensa che anche il mutuo è intestato solo a Lei e malgrado lo abbia sempre pagato io, sulla carta risulta che lo ha pagato Lei con una parte dei ricavi della sua attività commerciale ... parte che invece Lei versa a suo padre pensionato ... è una storia lunga ... ).
> Inoltre deve aver parlato con un avvocato che le ha spiegato che in caso di separazione (eventualmente anche con addebito), anche in caso di affidamento condiviso, la casa di famiglia sarebbe assegnata al genitore che convive con i figli ... e non credo che mie figlie, malgrado tutto, sceglierebbero di rimanere con me.
> 
> Scusa Tebe, sto "inquinando" il Tuo blog con le mia beghe famigliari. Perdonami


Capisco.
Resto basita da queste storie. Certi comportamenti sono proprio lontani dal mio modo di essere che non riesco a capirli.
Però siete in separazione, la casa è sua e tu hai pagato il mutuo?


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7090 ha detto:
			
		

> Mettiamola in questo modo : interpretando alcune affermazione fatte la settimana scorsa, forse è intenzionata a chiede la separazione ... siamo in separazione di beni ... e la casa è sua (pensa che anche il mutuo è intestato solo a Lei e malgrado lo abbia sempre pagato io, sulla carta risulta che lo ha pagato Lei con una parte dei ricavi della sua attività commerciale ... parte che invece Lei versa a suo padre pensionato ... è una storia lunga ... ).
> Inoltre deve aver parlato con un avvocato che le ha spiegato che in caso di separazione (eventualmente anche con addebito), anche in caso di affidamento condiviso, la casa di famiglia sarebbe assegnata al genitore che convive con i figli ... e non credo che mie figlie, malgrado tutto, sceglierebbero di rimanere con me.
> 
> Scusa Tebe, sto "inquinando" il Tuo blog con le mia beghe famigliari. Perdonami


no no, niente scuse, fai come se fossi a casa tua.
Sono stupita da questa sua presa di posizione, che rivela ancora una volta di che pasta sia fatta lei. E tu.
Perchè le tue figlie non sceglierebbero te?
Io avevo scelto mio padre e così i miei fratelli.
Ma parte questo...non è che legge anche il blog?
E poi comunque, se avesse letto BENE il forum, e conoscendoti, non avrebbe dovuto nemmeno fiatare.
Tu sei un signore Kikko. E lo sei sempre stato anche con i tuoi emboli.
E ci hai provato. E riprovato.

Mi sta partendo l'embolo e mi fermo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7094 ha detto:
			
		

> E poi comunque, se avesse letto BENE il forum, e conoscendoti, non avrebbe dovuto nemmeno fiatare.
> Tu sei un signore Kikko. E lo sei sempre stato anche con i tuoi emboli.
> E ci hai provato. E riprovato.


quoto, confermo e sottoscrivo. E mi fermo anche io.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7095 ha detto:
			
		

> quoto, confermo e sottoscrivo. E mi fermo anche io.


e io quoto entrambe:up:


----------



## kikko64 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7094 ha detto:
			
		

> no no, niente scuse, fai come se fossi a casa tua.
> Sono stupita da questa sua presa di posizione, che rivela ancora una volta di che pasta sia fatta lei. E tu.
> *Perchè le tue figlie non sceglierebbero te?*
> Io avevo scelto mio padre e così i miei fratelli.
> ...


*per il grassetto : *semplicemente perché, come ho avuto già modo di dire in passato, Lei è obbiettivamente un'ottima madre ed io non sarei mai in grado di "accudire" mie figlie come Lei. Sarei io il primo a consigliare a miei figlie di rimanere con la madre ...

Per il resto ... questa volta non ho intenzione di reagire ... che faccia un po' quello che vuole ... io mi sono stancato ... mi sono stancato di cercare inutilmente di ricostruire dalle macerie ... staremo a vedere.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7097 ha detto:
			
		

> *per il grassetto : *semplicemente perché, come ho avuto già modo di dire in passato, Lei è obbiettivamente un'ottima madre ed io non sarei mai in grado di "accudire" mie figlie come Lei. Sarei io il primo a consigliare a miei figlie di rimanere con la madre ...
> 
> Per il resto ... questa volta non ho intenzione di reagire ... che faccia un po' quello che vuole ... io mi sono stancato ... mi sono stancato di cercare inutilmente di ricostruire dalle macerie ... staremo a vedere.



Sono pacifista Kikko, ma in questo caso...
Vabbè. Aggiornaci domani.


Che rabbia mi sta venendo. Che rabbia.


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ognuno vive il dolore secondo la propria storia, e le sfaccettature di ogni storia possono, anzi sono, innumerevoli. Babsi, scusa ma io ho visto un po' di compiacimento nelle tue affermazioni, come se dicessi guardate quanto è facile destreggiarsi, essere disinvolti, talmente facile che davvero non capisco come voi siate così inetti ad addomesticare il dolore. Non tutti nascono domatori. A volte, credimi, si hanno talmente tanti cavoli che resta perfino poco tempo per accudire la propria sofferenza. E poi, quando uno la prova la prova. I miei figli mi hanno insegnato parecchio in questo. Certe reazioni di sofferenza estrema in loro a stimoli che a me sembravano di poco conto, con l'attenzione si percepiscono invece pieni di risvolti e sfaccettature che ai più sicuramente sfuggono. Ognuno soffre secondo i propri mezzi e la propria dotazione, che è storica per ogni persona. Personalmente nei miei momenti-larva qui sul forum ho avuto scossoni positivi da chi aveva un atteggiamento opposto al tuo, magari anche un po' aggressivo e categorico, come colei che poneva mio marito all'obitorio, non certo da di diceva "ah, io proprio non capisco come si faccia a..." . Anche a me paradossalmente danno disagio alcune lamentazioni, ma mi servono per specchiarmi. Poi ogni tradimento è a sé, io ne ho avuti due, e subito dopo il primo ci fu gran festa per anni, e qualche benedizione la trovo anche in questo, ma percepisco grandi diversità all'interno di una stessa vita. Insomma, tutto giusto...diciamo che gli eccessi sono eccessi, dall'una e dall'altra parte ;-)


----------



## devastata (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7081 ha detto:
			
		

> Vallo a dire ai traditi del forum.:unhappy:
> Pare che se stanno tutti per butta nel fosso, diosanto.
> Per voi è stata una lezione, un punto dal quale ricominciare, una cosa che vi ha mostrato i vostri limiti ma che vi ha resi più forti, vi ha uniti, vi ha fatti crescere e migliorare.
> Di là pare che se uno diventa cornuto deve per forza deprimersi, farsi calare l'autostima ai minimi livelli, perdere ogni certezza su se stesso e sugli altri, andare in terapia per anni, piangersi addosso, disperarsi, diventare un talebano violento e  voler prendere a botte tutto e tutti, uccidere la moglie/il consorte e poi infine suicidarsi.
> ...


Credi che pure io valuterei diversamente il 'dopo' se avessi un Man a disposizione, cosa non facile se non sei diversamente fedele e se la mazzata di capita quando sei già in pensione e hai passato quasi una vita felicemente fedele ad uno sporco traditore bugiardo cronico. Dove lo trovo un Man?????


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

devastata;bt7103 ha detto:
			
		

> Credi che pure io valuterei diversamente il 'dopo' se avessi un Man a disposizione, cosa non facile se non sei diversamente fedele e se la mazzata di capita quando sei già in pensione e hai passato quasi una vita felicemente fedele ad uno sporco traditore bugiardo cronico. Dove lo trovo un Man?????



Devy...non ho avuto un man a disposizione. Man l'ho incontrato a tre anni dal tradimento di Mattia.  Ho tradito dopo tre anni e ne ero già ampiamente fuori. Non bisogna superare tramite un cazzo esterno, bisogna superare per NOI. Per quello che siamo. Per quello che abbiamo dato e vissuto. Le rinascite, le crescite, non_ devono_ passare attraverso qualcun altro. O meglio. Ci passano, ma non _devono_ essere un freno al nostro benessere.
Ora la tua vita, come la mia di prima e come tutte quelle vite che sono state tradite, non ci sono più. Nessuno dei traditi ti dirà che sono uguali a prima. Nessuno.
E allora. Ci fermiamo al fottuto palo aspettando che ogni cane che passa ci pisci addosso, perchè tanto.
Non c'è un man.
Non si hanno più vent'anni 
Varie ed eventuali.


Tu stai pure a farti pisciare addosso  dai canidi, io a quel cazzo di palo invece, abbordo i padroni.
E mi diverto di più.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7104 ha detto:
			
		

> Devy...non ho avuto un man a disposizione. Man l'ho incontrato a tre anni dal tradimento di Mattia. Ho tradito dopo tre anni e ne ero già ampiamente fuori. Non bisogna superare tramite un cazzo esterno, bisogna superare per NOI. Per quello che siamo. Per quello che abbiamo dato e vissuto. Le rinascite, le crescite, non_ devono_ passare attraverso qualcun altro. O meglio. Ci passano, ma non _devono_ essere un freno al nostro benessere.
> Ora la tua vita, come la mia di prima e come tutte quelle vite che sono state tradite, non ci sono più. Nessuno dei traditi ti dirà che sono uguali a prima. Nessuno.
> E allora. Ci fermiamo al fottuto palo aspettando che ogni cane che passa ci pisci addosso, perchè tanto.
> Non c'è un man.
> ...


Quotone:up:


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

E' verissimo e conveniente in teoria, poi nella pratica concreta ci sono tante variabili...uno, la costituzione individuale, come dire avere gli occhi azzurri o castani. Poi ci vuole tempo (si dice che il tempo che uno ha è quello che preferisce avere, ma...è vero in parte), possibilità logistiche (e qui possono esserci ineliminabili costrittività), disponibilità di risorse energetiche, sia per quanto riguarda l'umore che le forze fisiche...lo so bene io che non riesco a rassegnarmi a quanto riuscivo a girare come una trottola multicolor, e ora sento che devo economizzare...


----------

